# Wanted: Accounting & Finance/Administration job in Melbourne or Geelong



## kieu (Apr 15, 2012)

I am looking for Accounting & Finance/ Admistration job in Melbourne or Geelong. I gradudated and worked 9 years in Accounting & Finance for global company. I have experiences payable, recievable, payroll accounts and prepare Financial Statement.I aslo manage Fixed Assets,Tax reports, work with external Auditors for Government compliance. 

Looking for a contract or full time job in Melbourne or Geelong.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi kieu. Please dont post your private number for privacy reason


----------



## kieu (Apr 15, 2012)

Boboa said:


> Hi kieu. Please dont post your private number for privacy reason


Thank you very much for your advice.


----------

